# Bob Beers' O goes HO



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's pictrures of the new cars I received Thursday
There's only 5 sets made, one of each color.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

here's the view of the top


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they look pretty cool , your a lucky guy to get a set of them !!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm so jealous. I was really looking forward to these cars. Well, at least I know somebody who has them. 
hojoe


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

FCB, nice of you to offer out a set of these. I would like red as I am in Husker land. Thanks


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wanted a set


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

hojoe said:


> I'm so jealous. I was really looking forward to these cars. Well, at least I know somebody who has them.
> hojoe


lol...well at least I know somebody who knows somebody who has them...hahahahahaha


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

And I know you Bob...who knows somebody...zilla, so I feel better already just knowing...RM


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*not a fan*

flame away, but the proportions are odd looking. Have not purchased any of them sad to say. The mercury had possibilities but these ..not so hot.
ray


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

These do nothing for me either.Before my time I guess.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's pictrures of the new cars I received Thursday
> There's only 5 sets made, one of each color.


i'ld love 2 have a pick-up version :thumbsup:
green w/ envy...:freak:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Iam happy with mine. Their only 5 sets maked it sweet to have one. fcb


----------

